# [B]WARNING!!! Lug nuts loosen[/B]



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

*I was up at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir this past Thursday. I had read on here awhile back that someone had been fishing Hoover reservoir and had found their lug nuts lose. Not sure if this is the same reason but I had just made a trip to Tennessee and never heard any noises and then today after driving to Ky I heard a noise after coming back. I find out that BOTH rear wheel lug nuts were lose.. I just want to warn everyone to watch out. I hope the rangers see this post. Someone could of got hurt over a stupid stunt like this. I will be letting the rangers know as soon as possible to keep an eye out. So everyone keep an eye out.*

GarryS


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks GarryS


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll never understand why people would do something like that to someones' stuff while they're out on the water. Either they're bored,wanna get people hurt/killed,or jealous they don't/can't own a boat. I wish those people would get caught and have their hands permanently Gorilla glued together.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey garrys
you just have to understand that a person that would do something like that . there minds just dont work right. they just dont get that if one or both of those wheels came off it could kill alot of people. you could lose controll and hit somebody and kill them and yourself. one of your wheels could bounce into someone and cause them to wreck. they dont even understand that the other car could be them or someone they love. or does people with minds like that even have the ability to love anyone. i mean they have problems with there mind in the first place, or they would never do something like that. its not jealousy, they may have better stuff than you do. there just sick in the head.

i just dont get anybody doing something to anybodies stuff. but this is just plum stupid. i,ve had my car keyed before. i had a 66 buick grand sports and put it in the shop and had all dents removed and a new paint job. the very next week i made a trip with someone elce. when i got home there was this big scratch from one end to the other. now thats just someone being mean. what they did to you was just wrong. but its funny to that person.

i knew this guy when i was 15 he was 20, we were walking down the street one night. he walks over to this convertable, takes out his knife and cuts the top all the way across. i ask him whos car was that, and what did they do to you. well he said he had no idea whos car it was he just thought it was funny. he cut every top on that street that night. now he was just a mean person. i had looked up to him until he did that. our friendship ended shortly there after. i just couldnt understand someone like him. these didnt have to be nice cars, just have a cloth top on them. dont know what ever happened to him. so its not always just kids playing pranks. this guy was 20 yrs old. and his dad was a great guy, he would give you the shirt off his back. his mind was just warped. i have thought about this guy my whole life, and i still dont have an answer to why he was the way he was. i have always had respect for others stuff. i guess its because i,ve never had alot. and have had to work for everything i ever had. 

i bumped a boat trailer in the parking lot at manistee lake one night. it cracked one of his tail lights. i started putting my name and ins co,s name on a piece of paper to leave on his trailer. one of the guys with me said just go on its not that bad and nobody seen you hit his trailer. but i just couldnt do that. i guess the note was enough for him, because me or my ins co. never heard from him. i left the note on his winch so i know he found it. i have been hit a few times in parking lots over the years and never had anyone stand up and leave a note. i had an old motorhome and it had a big storage compartment in the rear. someone hit it and busted the crap out of it. so i know they knew they had hit me. but these are just sorry people. for someone to loosen your lugnuts they just have to have mental problems. i,ve rambled on way to long, but people like this just worry me driving down the road. you just never know when your going to get killed because of something they did to somebodies trailer or even there car. to all of you, just be carefull. and its never a bad idea to always check your tires on your trailer before leaving the parking lot. be careful guys.
sherman


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I always carry my 9mm when going out to the lakes because of stories like this. I've had my ccw for over a year now and am more compelled to carry when I go fishing than going to McDonald's... That being said, if.I ever see someone screwing with my stuff or someone else's at the dock, they're going to lay face down and look pretty until the cops get there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Probably kids pulling pranks and don't realize the consequences. I have a cousin that is paralyzed below the waist because he and a buddy changed a flat tire and forgot to tighten up the lug nuts. Kids are even tarded enough to post vids of their pranks like the shrinkwrapping a stop sign and 2 old ladies died because of it not too long ago.Another example is in kenton ohio and those young punks put a deer decoy in the middle of the road causing someone to wreck.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up... lots of simpletons running around these days.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

This past spring my neighbor and good friends Dick n Donna who pull their boat behind their 5th wheel camper had the receiver pin pulled from the camper hitch. They stop over night at a Wall-mart and the next morning on the way to Shreveport Louisiana The saw the boat going back n forth in the rear view camera that goes from the back of camper to see the boat. He slowed and eased the boat(on 1 safety chain had broke) against the camper and got if to the shoulder. A hwy patrol man had come up behind him and helped him swap out his receiver he used for his truck(drop down) as the other one was damaged and limped to the next exit so he could buy a new along with a lock as well.
This could have killed someone and/or done a lot more damage had it came loose of if He didn't have the experience pulling trailers like he does.He is retired from UPS as well and drove semi (we call feeders)for years and is very good at it.A person can check their equipment(we call pre trip n post trip),but it someone does what this person or persons did it's tough to catch it. It's really sad that people stoop to these lows but they are so be on the lookout.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

93stratosfishnski said:


> I always carry my 9mm when going out to the lakes because of stories like this. I've had my ccw for over a year now and am more compelled to carry when I go fishing than going to McDonald's... That being said, if.I ever see someone screwing with my stuff or someone else's at the dock, they're going to lay face down and look pretty until the cops get there.


Your weapon can not be used to protect property. Pull it to do so and you too will go to jail. Even if you fire it or not. And posting your INTENT on the internet will only lead to more proof for your prosecution.

Reread your class materials.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Your weapon can not be used to protect property. Pull it to do so and you too will go to jail. Even if you fire it or not. And posting your INTENT on the internet will only lead to more proof for your prosecution.
> 
> Reread your class materials.


Defense of Property
There must be immediate threat of serious bodily harm or death in order to use deadly force. Protecting property alone does not allow for the use of deadly force. A property owner may use reasonable, but never deadly, force when he honestly believes that the force will protect his property from harm. If a person&#8217;s property is being attacked or threatened, he may not use deadly force unless he reasonably believes it was the only way to protect himself or another from being killed or receiving serious bodily harm. Deadly force can never be used solely to protect property no matter where the threat to the property occurs


I did not say, pull gun out and shoot, i said they'd be laying there waiting on the cops to show up. I'm not a vigilante, or ignorant.



EDIT

and after reading plenty of online examples, you cannot make a citizen's arrest and use your ccw at the same time, you can threaten, but not hold them at gunpoint. so it would appear while my gun will still be coming with me to the lake, but it appears i'll be double checking my lug nuts.


----------



## sancho13 (Mar 29, 2011)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Defense of Property
> There must be immediate threat of serious bodily harm or death in order to use deadly force. Protecting property alone does not allow for the use of deadly force. A property owner may use reasonable, but never deadly, force when he honestly believes that the force will protect his property from harm. If a persons property is being attacked or threatened, he may not use deadly force unless he reasonably believes it was the only way to protect himself or another from being killed or receiving serious bodily harm. Deadly force can never be used solely to protect property no matter where the threat to the property occurs
> 
> 
> ...



Keep your gun concealed and only brandish it if you feel your life is in danger. Too many ccer think they are law enforcement when they get their permit. One more thing, never post your intent on the Internet as now a prosecutor could argue premeditation


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Garry - that was me last fall at Hoover. I immediately went out and bought some wheel locks for my trailer tires including the spare.

PM me a Norris report!!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

After a small shop serviced my car, I thought I was beginning to lose a wheel bearing because of a developing moan in the left front. I prepared to lift the front end and test for wheel play, but before I lifted it I loosened the lug nuts, to discover that all five were already loose enough to turn by hand.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Happened to me about 2 months ago at Delaware.


----------

